# MIT Develops Holographic, Glasses-Free 3D TV



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Source: http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/glasses-free-3d-television-0712.html


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a more technical article with a video that describes how High Rank 3D (HR3D) works . . .

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/132681-mit-develops-holographic-glasses-free-3d-tv


----------

